# Guess that choil!



## Carl Kotte (Mar 18, 2021)

What choil does this knife belong to?
Can you guess? You get No price if you’re right! (You don’t get any price if you’re wrong - you simply don’t get any price!).


----------



## Carl Kotte (Mar 18, 2021)

How about another? Guess that choil!


----------



## McMan (Mar 18, 2021)

#1, T to the F

Edit, #1-2 = all Swedish, all day
Edit, #1-2 = both Mazaki
Edit, ****! This is frustrating!
Edit, Andy Dalton


----------



## chiffonodd (Mar 18, 2021)

Yeah i was looking at a mazaki online earlier today and that looks pretty similar in concept.


----------



## Pointless1 (Mar 18, 2021)

Are either of these Dick pics? You seem to like them.


----------



## Jason183 (Mar 18, 2021)

Tanaka knives


----------



## Carl Kotte (Mar 18, 2021)

McMan said:


> #1, T to the F
> 
> Edit, #1-2 = all Swedish, all day
> Edit, #1-2 = both Mazaki
> ...


You’re a pro! The second is indeed Mazaki


----------



## tostadas (Mar 18, 2021)

Dalstrong


----------



## Carl Kotte (Mar 18, 2021)

Pointless1 said:


> Are either of these Dick pics? You seem to like them.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Mar 18, 2021)

In this game, There are No winners, only losers.


----------



## McMan (Mar 18, 2021)

Carl Kotte said:


> In this game, There are No winners, only losers.View attachment 119035


Birgersson


----------



## Jason183 (Mar 18, 2021)

Carl Kotte said:


> In this game, There are No winners, only losers.View attachment 119035


A different Tanaka


----------



## Carl Kotte (Mar 18, 2021)

McMan said:


> Birgersson


There may be winners in this game after all.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Mar 18, 2021)

Jason183 said:


> A different Tanaka


No tanakas so far.


----------



## Nemo (Mar 18, 2021)

I'm waiting for someone to put a Kiwi choil shot in this thread.


----------



## chiffonodd (Mar 18, 2021)

Carl Kotte said:


> In this game, There are No winners, only losers.



I dunno what this one is but I want it.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Mar 18, 2021)

chiffonodd said:


> I dunno what this one is but I want it.


Yes you do! Go hunt for Birgerssons!


----------



## chiffonodd (Mar 18, 2021)

Carl Kotte said:


> Yes you do! Go hunt for Birgerssons!



yeah that grind is sexy AF


----------



## chiffonodd (Mar 18, 2021)

i mean don't get me wrong @Carl Kotte i like your dick pics as much as the next guy but it's hard to compete with that birgersson


----------



## Jason183 (Mar 18, 2021)

I’m curious who the maker is for this one, found a new webstore from YouTube ad yesterday


----------



## Carl Kotte (Mar 18, 2021)

two knives, same maker, not Tanaka.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Mar 18, 2021)

Jason183 said:


> View attachment 119043
> I’m curious who the maker is for this one, found a new webstore from YouTube ad yesterday


Looks thin!


----------



## Jason183 (Mar 18, 2021)

Looked like Tanaka to me








Migoto Cutlery | Chef Knives & Sharpening Stones | Melbourne Australia


High Performance Kitchen Knives and Sharpening Stones | Hand Forged Blades by Traditional Craftsmen | Whetstones for Professional Use | Melbourne, Australia




migotocutlery.com


----------



## ian (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## M1k3 (Mar 18, 2021)

Carl Kotte said:


> What choil does this knife belong to?
> Can you guess? You get No price if you’re right! (You don’t get any price if you’re wrong - you simply don’t get any price!).
> 
> View attachment 119026





Carl Kotte said:


> How about another? Guess that choil! View attachment 119032





Carl Kotte said:


> View attachment 119033





Carl Kotte said:


> In this game, There are No winners, only losers.View attachment 119035





Jason183 said:


> View attachment 119043
> I’m curious who the maker is for this one, found a new webstore from YouTube ad yesterday





Carl Kotte said:


> View attachment 119044
> 
> two knives, same maker, not Tanaka.





ian said:


> View attachment 119045


Mazaki!
#Winning


----------



## Carl Kotte (Mar 18, 2021)

Jason183 said:


> Looked like Tanaka to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yah!


----------



## Carl Kotte (Mar 18, 2021)

ian said:


> View attachment 119045


Handle with a needle attached?


----------



## M1k3 (Mar 18, 2021)

Carl Kotte said:


> Handle with a needle attached?


Maybe this is the one he put an overgrind on the heel by hand?


----------



## McMan (Mar 18, 2021)

Carl Kotte said:


> View attachment 119044
> 
> two knives, same maker, not Tanaka.


I like the looks of this pair!!!!

Isasmedjan?


----------



## Carl Kotte (Mar 18, 2021)

McMan said:


> I like the looks of this pair!!!!
> 
> Isasmedjan?


You’re amazing  You’re right again! How do you do it?


----------



## ian (Mar 18, 2021)

Carl Kotte said:


> Handle with a needle attached?



Tojiro breadknife.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Mar 18, 2021)

Jason183 said:


> View attachment 119043
> I’m curious who the maker is for this one, found a new webstore from YouTube ad yesterday


Konosuke?


----------



## Jason183 (Mar 18, 2021)

Corradobrit1 said:


> Konosuke?


Looks very similar but selling by different company(has different Kanji), that’s why I’m curious 








Migoto Cutlery | Chef Knives & Sharpening Stones | Melbourne Australia


High Performance Kitchen Knives and Sharpening Stones | Hand Forged Blades by Traditional Craftsmen | Whetstones for Professional Use | Melbourne, Australia




migotocutlery.com


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Mar 18, 2021)

I count 8 Mazakis

edit: aw man someone beat me to it


----------



## DavidPF (Mar 18, 2021)

ian said:


> (picture)


Something with a 50-foot machi gap.


----------



## zizirex (Mar 19, 2021)

Jason183 said:


> View attachment 119043
> I’m curious who the maker is for this one, found a new webstore from YouTube ad yesterday


Another Fujiyama Clone... Tanaka and Morihiro.
My guess for 270 with that tall is only Tanaka and that Grind is definitely Morihiro Hamono(Not Morihiro himself, but maybe his assistant)


----------



## Carl Kotte (Mar 19, 2021)

GorillaGrunt said:


> I count 8 Mazakis
> 
> edit: aw man someone beat me to it


Woha that would be a lot of Mazakis


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Mar 19, 2021)

The best thing about being Mazaki... Is that there's so many Mazakis, Mr. Fujiwara.

Someone with better photoshop skills than I should put Mazaki’s face on all the Smiths in the basketball court in Matrix 2


----------



## Carl Kotte (Mar 19, 2021)

Dear @McMan I seem to have forgotten what knife this is. Could you help me out?


----------



## M1k3 (Mar 19, 2021)

Carl Kotte said:


> View attachment 119071
> 
> Dear @McMan I seem to have forgotten what knife this is. Could you help me out?


Forged by Mazaki, sharpened by Naoki. Then relabeled by some distributor.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Mar 19, 2021)

M1k3 said:


> Forged by Mazaki, sharpened by Naoki. Then relabeled by some distributor.


Oh yes, thanks! You’re right!


----------



## M1k3 (Mar 19, 2021)

Carl Kotte said:


> Oh yes, thanks! You’re right!


Is Comet the distributor on this one?


----------



## Carl Kotte (Mar 19, 2021)

M1k3 said:


> Is Comet the distributor on this one?


No it’s even branded Mazaki


----------



## Carl Kotte (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## DavidPF (Mar 19, 2021)

Multi-purpose answer, always correct:


----------



## McMan (Mar 19, 2021)

Carl Kotte said:


> View attachment 119072


I think my streak is coming to an end, Carl... Seems to require coffee.
Dalman (influenced by Mizuno)? 

Edit... nevermind


----------



## Carl Kotte (Mar 19, 2021)

McMan said:


> I think my streak is coming to an end, Carl... Seems to require coffee.
> Dalman (influenced by Mizuno)?
> 
> Edit... you're a lefty?!?!?


Old matsubara. Well, I guess No one’s infallible after all.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Mar 19, 2021)

DavidPF said:


> Multi-purpose answer, always correct:


Ah the zmithz. Who are you in this pic?


----------



## DavidPF (Mar 19, 2021)

Carl Kotte said:


> Well, I guess No one’s infallible after all.


I'm not infallible _all_ the time, but my guys DID make all the knives.


----------



## McMan (Mar 19, 2021)

Carl Kotte said:


> Old matsubara. Well, I guess No one’s infallible after all.


It was a good run ✌

Dethroned by a Matsubara 
I picked up one a couple years ago and really liked it. Need to use it more. Fun brute of a knife.


----------



## DavidPF (Mar 19, 2021)

Carl Kotte said:


> Ah the zmithz. Who are you in this pic?


Definitely one of the ones in the back who got paid less.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Mar 19, 2021)

DavidPF said:


> I'm not infallible _all_ the time, but my guys DID make all the knives.


Partial infallibility is good too


----------



## Michi (Mar 19, 2021)

Jason183 said:


> I’m curious who the maker is for this one, found a new webstore from YouTube ad yesterday


That's not a knife, that's piece of sheet metal!


----------



## Carl Kotte (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## GorillaGrunt (Mar 19, 2021)

Carl Kotte said:


> View attachment 119130


Something I want that’s for sure


----------



## Carl Kotte (Mar 19, 2021)

GorillaGrunt said:


> Something I want that’s for sure


And one day you Will!


----------



## McMan (Mar 19, 2021)

Carl Kotte said:


> View attachment 119130


One of the not-quite-Fujiyama clones?


----------



## Carl Kotte (Mar 19, 2021)

McMan said:


> One of the not-quite-Fujiyama clones?


Say that to Dalman!


----------



## ian (Mar 19, 2021)

Carl Kotte said:


> Say that to Dalman!



I'd recognize that subtle S grind anywhere! 

(I would have gotten every other one wrong though.)


----------



## Carl Kotte (Mar 19, 2021)

ian said:


> I'd recognize that subtle S grind anywhere!
> 
> (I would have gotten every other one wrong though.)


It’s the best s-grind I’ve tried.


----------



## McMan (Mar 19, 2021)

Carl Kotte said:


> Say that to Dalman!


I retire. Gotta know when to hang em up.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Mar 19, 2021)

McMan said:


> I retire. Gotta know when to hang em up.


Here’s another for you. You’ll take it and feel much better!


----------



## McMan (Mar 19, 2021)

Carl Kotte said:


> Here’s another for you. You’ll take it and feel much better! View attachment 119146


----------



## Carl Kotte (Mar 19, 2021)

McMan said:


> View attachment 119149


You’d better have that coffee.... you’re wrong again


----------



## McMan (Mar 19, 2021)

Carl Kotte said:


> You’d better have that coffee.... you’re wrong again


I knew it was a trap. Never should've come out of retirement.
Kamon?


----------



## Carl Kotte (Mar 19, 2021)

McMan said:


> I knew it was a trap. Never should've come out of retirement.
> Kamon?


Now you’re King again!


----------



## IsoJ (Mar 21, 2021)

I am bored too, a hint, no laser


----------



## Carl Kotte (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## Carl Kotte (Mar 21, 2021)

IsoJ said:


> I am bored too, a hint, no laserView attachment 119494


Hmmm, this is a hard one. Hvb? Kochi? Mazaki?


----------



## IsoJ (Mar 21, 2021)

Carl Kotte said:


> View attachment 119495


Makoto?


----------



## Carl Kotte (Mar 21, 2021)

IsoJ said:


> Makoto?


Tanaka


----------



## IsoJ (Mar 21, 2021)

Carl Kotte said:


> Hmmm, this is a hard one. Hvb? Kochi? Mazaki?


No , this has more meat in the grind


----------



## Carl Kotte (Mar 21, 2021)

IsoJ said:


> No , this has more meat in the grind


Black lotus?


----------



## IsoJ (Mar 21, 2021)

Carl Kotte said:


> Black lotus?


----------



## Carl Kotte (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## Mikeltee (Mar 27, 2021)

It's a Ryky special edition for sure!


----------



## McMan (Mar 27, 2021)

Carl Kotte said:


> Black lotus?


What!!?!?!
How did you get that one?
Talk about esoteric...


----------



## Carl Kotte (Mar 27, 2021)

McMan said:


> What!!?!?!
> How did you get tat one?
> Talk about esoteric...


I might have borrowed it


----------



## Carl Kotte (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## M1k3 (Apr 2, 2021)

Carl Kotte said:


> View attachment 120985


Shibata Tinker Tank


----------



## M1k3 (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Chunkybananahead (Apr 24, 2021)

M1k3 said:


> View attachment 123538


Wiss?


----------



## M1k3 (Apr 24, 2021)

Chunkybananahead said:


> Wiss?


Nope. Not a Wiss razor blade.


----------



## Chunkybananahead (Apr 24, 2021)

M1k3 said:


> Nope. Not a Wiss razor blade.


I meant the tin snips.


----------



## Nagakin (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## M1k3 (Apr 24, 2021)

Chunkybananahead said:


> I meant the tin snips.


Not those either. It is a knife though. Nothing fancy, under $100.


----------



## M1k3 (Apr 24, 2021)

Nagakin said:


> View attachment 124213


Takada?


----------



## Nagakin (Apr 24, 2021)

M1k3 said:


> Takada?


Western maker


----------



## M1k3 (Apr 24, 2021)

Nagakin said:


> Western maker


Dalman?


----------



## Nagakin (Apr 24, 2021)

M1k3 said:


> Dalman?


I'm fairly sure you own one with a different grind if the "what's in your bag" thread is recent - maybe too obv now


----------



## M1k3 (Apr 24, 2021)

Nagakin said:


> I'm fairly sure you own one with a different grind if the "what's in your bag" thread is recent - maybe too obv now


HSC!


----------



## Nagakin (Apr 24, 2021)

Bingo!


----------



## ian (Apr 24, 2021)

.


----------



## M1k3 (Apr 24, 2021)

ian said:


> .


One of @captaincaed's fancy pens?


----------



## ian (Apr 24, 2021)

M1k3 said:


> One of @captaincaed's fancy pens?



Glad you kept that above the belt.


----------



## captaincaed (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## ian (Apr 24, 2021)

captaincaed said:


> View attachment 124234







Moderator note: @ian’s account is temporarily locked while a copyright infringement claim filed by @preizzo is investigated.


----------



## captaincaed (Apr 24, 2021)

They once was a narrow young choil, 
That made Ian's hot blood boil,
With quick careful cuts 
He went after some nuts
And realized his calling as mohel.


----------



## childermass (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## RDalman (Apr 26, 2021)

childermass said:


> View attachment 124389


Metal scissors! Edit: shears


----------



## M1k3 (Apr 26, 2021)

childermass said:


> View attachment 124389


Wusthof Ikon?


----------



## childermass (Apr 26, 2021)

M1k3 said:


> Wusthof Ikon?


No, but European is right. I have to admit that one is a bit unfair


----------



## Carl Kotte (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## childermass (Apr 26, 2021)

childermass said:


> View attachment 124389


I‘m going to clear that one up. This is the result of what @RDalman did to the Sabatier blank I sent to him:


----------



## McMan (Apr 26, 2021)

Carl Kotte said:


> View attachment 124399


TF


----------



## Carl Kotte (Apr 26, 2021)

McMan said:


> TF


I would buy your eyes if they were for sale!


----------



## Carl Kotte (Apr 26, 2021)

I would offer a sticker in a partial trade.


----------



## ian (Apr 26, 2021)

Carl Kotte said:


> I would buy your eyes if they were for sale!



FYI, if you go into the photo metadata, it actually says which knife each choil belongs to. I assume that’s how @McMan is doing it. Sorry to ruin the magic. #thereisnosanta


----------



## Carl Kotte (Apr 26, 2021)

ian said:


> FYI, if you go into the photo metadata, it actually says which knife each choil belongs to. I assume that’s how @McMan is doing it. Sorry to ruin the magic. #thereisnosanta


The fury


----------



## Carl Kotte (Apr 26, 2021)

Also, where do I find these meta-data?


----------



## RDalman (Apr 26, 2021)

Carl Kotte said:


> Also, where do I find these meta-data?


Look in the storage by the hook, line and sinkers.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Apr 26, 2021)

RDalman said:


> Look in the storage by the hook, line and sinkers.


Aaaaaaaaaah, du teänker såååååååååå!


----------



## childermass (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## McMan (Apr 26, 2021)

ian said:


> FYI, if you go into the photo metadata, it actually says which knife each choil belongs to. I assume that’s how @McMan is doing it. Sorry to ruin the magic. #thereisnosanta


Nope. I am Santa.
#MetaDeez


----------



## IsoJ (Apr 26, 2021)

childermass said:


> View attachment 124434


Kurosakis grandmother sewing needle


----------



## childermass (Apr 26, 2021)

IsoJ said:


> Kurosakis grandmother sewing needle


An export from Sweden to Japan?


----------



## RDalman (Apr 26, 2021)

childermass said:


> An export from Sweden to Japan?


Handle has me guessing Axel or Patrik. But grind looks more ~Björn


----------



## IsoJ (Apr 26, 2021)

childermass said:


> An export from Sweden to Japan?


Too thin for knitting


----------



## childermass (Apr 26, 2021)

RDalman said:


> Handle has me guessing Axel or Patrik. But grind looks more ~Björn


Not Björn’s work, but the maker is among those you named 
To not make you roll a dice, it’s indeed an Alfredsson.


----------



## IsoJ (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## ian (Apr 26, 2021)

Kemadi!


----------



## IsoJ (Apr 26, 2021)

ian said:


> Kemadi!


Noup


----------



## ian (Apr 26, 2021)

Heh, my only other guess is a heiji, so I'm just going to sit all this out. We can't all be McMen.


----------



## M1k3 (Apr 26, 2021)

IsoJ said:


> View attachment 124438


German Mazaki!


----------



## Carl Kotte (Apr 26, 2021)

IsoJ said:


> View attachment 124438


Munetoshi?


----------



## IsoJ (Apr 26, 2021)

Carl Kotte said:


> Munetoshi?


----------



## Carl Kotte (May 8, 2021)




----------



## M1k3 (May 8, 2021)

Carl Kotte said:


> View attachment 126141


Mazaki


----------



## Carl Kotte (May 8, 2021)

M1k3 said:


> Mazaki


Are you @McMan now?


----------



## M1k3 (May 8, 2021)

Carl Kotte said:


> Are you @McMan now?


----------



## Carl Kotte (May 8, 2021)

M1k3 said:


>


Where are those meta-data?


----------



## IsoJ (May 8, 2021)




----------



## Carl Kotte (May 8, 2021)

IsoJ said:


> View attachment 126142


Not a clue What This is... I summon @McMan


----------



## M1k3 (May 8, 2021)

IsoJ said:


> View attachment 126142


Toyanabe?


----------



## childermass (May 8, 2021)

IsoJ said:


> View attachment 126142



Maybe too easy but let’s try Yannick Puig


----------



## IsoJ (May 8, 2021)

M1k3 said:


> Toyanabe?


Yep Wat


----------



## IsoJ (May 8, 2021)

childermass said:


> Maybe too easy but let’s try Yannick Puig


Different grind with Yanick, sharper shoulders


----------



## childermass (May 8, 2021)

Something a bit smaller:


----------



## Carl Kotte (May 8, 2021)

childermass said:


> Something a bit smaller:
> View attachment 126147


What’s this now?


----------



## childermass (May 8, 2021)

Carl Kotte said:


> What’s this now?


You tell me


----------



## Carl Kotte (May 8, 2021)

childermass said:


> You tell me


Spåre?


----------



## IsoJ (May 8, 2021)

Carl Kotte said:


> Spåre?


My guess also


----------



## childermass (May 8, 2021)

Carl Kotte said:


> Spåre?


Nope, too beefy


----------



## IsoJ (May 8, 2021)

childermass said:


> Nope, too beefy


----------



## childermass (May 8, 2021)

Western yes but different country


----------



## Carl Kotte (May 8, 2021)

childermass said:


> Nope, too beefy


Birgersson Deba?


----------



## Carl Kotte (May 8, 2021)

childermass said:


> Western yes but different country


DP?


----------



## childermass (May 8, 2021)

Carl Kotte said:


> DP?


See, you can do it too


----------



## Carl Kotte (May 8, 2021)




----------



## McMan (May 8, 2021)

Carl Kotte said:


> Where are those meta-data?


Meta Deez


Carl Kotte said:


> View attachment 126158


Dalman?


----------



## Carl Kotte (May 8, 2021)

McMan said:


> Meta Deez
> 
> Dalman?


Don’t let the Dalman handle fool you!


----------



## McMan (May 8, 2021)

Carl Kotte said:


> Don’t let the Dalman handle fool you!


It didn’t. I’m playing guess that handle. I’m ahead of the game!


----------



## Carl Kotte (May 8, 2021)

McMan said:


> It didn’t. I’m playing guess that handle. I’m ahead of the game!


You have the king’s attention:  
It’s Dalman’s wood, not his steel


----------



## M1k3 (May 8, 2021)

Carl Kotte said:


> View attachment 126158


'It will cat' Forgecraft?


----------



## Carl Kotte (May 8, 2021)

M1k3 said:


> 'It will cat' Forgecraft?


The next McMan!


----------



## inferno (May 8, 2021)

anyone know this one?


----------



## M1k3 (May 8, 2021)

inferno said:


> anyone know this one?
> 
> View attachment 126254


Mazaki?


----------



## inferno (May 8, 2021)

iwasaki


----------



## McMan (May 13, 2021)

Okay @Carl Kotte... I see your Dalman handle, and raise you a ____________.


----------



## Carl Kotte (May 13, 2021)

McMan said:


> Okay @Carl Kotte... I see your Dalman handle, and raise you a ____________.
> View attachment 126910


Murray Kato!


----------



## McMan (May 13, 2021)

Carl Kotte said:


> Murray Kato!


Nope


----------



## M1k3 (May 13, 2021)

Carl Kotte said:


> Murray Kato!


It's obviously Bob Shigefusa!


----------



## Carl Kotte (May 13, 2021)

McMan said:


> Nope


I have no idea who makes such grinds and handles. (What’s up with the extra thick part middle of the blade that Adds convexity?). 
i say: Morihei Hisamoto (the TF wolf in sheep’s clothing) without bolster.


----------



## Carl Kotte (May 13, 2021)

hmm, now What could this be?


----------



## RDalman (May 13, 2021)

McMan said:


> Okay @Carl Kotte... I see your Dalman handle, and raise you a Dalman?
> View attachment 126910


----------



## ian (May 13, 2021)

Carl Kotte said:


> View attachment 126914
> 
> hmm, now What could this be?




Dalman? Misono?


----------



## IsoJ (May 13, 2021)

Carl Kotte said:


> View attachment 126914
> 
> hmm, now What could this be?


A bird?


----------



## Carl Kotte (May 13, 2021)

IsoJ said:


> A bird?


A featherless bird.


----------



## Carl Kotte (May 13, 2021)

Is his Dalman a Dalman?


----------



## Carl Kotte (May 13, 2021)




----------



## ian (May 13, 2021)




----------



## childermass (May 13, 2021)

ian said:


> View attachment 126931


HSC /// Euro-line


----------



## ian (May 13, 2021)

It's a Robin Dalman / Gustave Eiffel collab. Robin was in charge of the handle and the S-grind, Eiffel did the elevator.


----------



## M1k3 (May 13, 2021)

Carl Kotte said:


> View attachment 126914
> 
> hmm, now What could this be?


Kippington?


Carl Kotte said:


> View attachment 126930


Useless?


----------



## Carl Kotte (May 13, 2021)

M1k3 said:


> Kippington?
> 
> Useless?


First, right; second, so very wrong.


----------



## IsoJ (May 13, 2021)

Carl Kotte said:


> View attachment 126930


Cloudy forecast


----------



## Carl Kotte (May 13, 2021)

IsoJ said:


> Cloudy forecast


I don’t get it.


----------



## McMan (May 13, 2021)

@Carl Kotte It was a Dalman Sawjahiki. Wanted to see your Dalman handle and raise you a Dalman handle...


----------



## Carl Kotte (May 13, 2021)

McMan said:


> @Carl Kotte It was a Dalman Sawjahiki. Wanted to see your Dalman handle and raise you a Dalman handle...


You’re too smart for me.


----------



## inferno (May 13, 2021)

ian said:


> View attachment 126931



is this the new kramer eiffel tower damsacus?


----------



## RDalman (May 13, 2021)

McMan said:


> @Carl Kotte It was a Dalman Sawjahiki. Wanted to see your Dalman handle and raise you a Dalman handle...


That's what I thought with that 1,2mm blade but I was unsure if I had made any with scorched oak! Seems I did


----------



## IsoJ (May 14, 2021)




----------



## ian (May 14, 2021)

IsoJ said:


> View attachment 127096



@McMan, up for a challenge? Let’s guess how thick this blade is out of the handle. I guess 6.6mm. What’s your guess?



Ok I confess I actually know that it is 6.6mm at the handle. But I wanted to assert my superiority over @McMan just once. Just once! Is that too much to ask? It’s not my fault I’m so bad at guessing choils. I really do try. It’s just really hard. We can’t all be perfect like him. Just once, I want to taste a bit of his perfection.


----------



## ModRQC (May 14, 2021)

Here's one you can't miss @ian.


----------



## ian (May 14, 2021)

Ashi honyaki! CCK! Bill Burke! Ikea!


----------



## ModRQC (May 14, 2021)

Closest would be Ikea...


----------



## ian (May 14, 2021)

Tbh in terms of knife guessing threads, even “Show your newest knife buy” is too hard for me. I keep congratulating people on their newest Mazakis but they’re always like “No, that’s a Dalman sawjihiki” or “That’s my Kuhn Rikon paring knife”. Whatever


----------



## ModRQC (May 14, 2021)

Think customer kind of knife which is why I thought you’d guess it easily. 

It’s a - thinned - victo rosewood.


----------



## ian (May 14, 2021)

Idk, can’t really see the handle and the choil is just a generic sort of thin flattish grind. Hardly any of my customers have Vics actually, and the ones that do always have Fibroxes. It’s always Wusthof, Henckel, crap stainless or Shuns.


----------



## ian (May 14, 2021)




----------



## IsoJ (May 14, 2021)

ian said:


> View attachment 127106


Masahiro?


----------



## ian (May 14, 2021)

IsoJ said:


> Masahiro?



Nope.


----------



## Carl Kotte (May 14, 2021)

ian said:


> Nope.


Denka!!!!!


----------



## ModRQC (May 14, 2021)

Looks like mine TF Mabs - reworked.


----------



## ian (May 14, 2021)

Carl Kotte said:


> Denka!!!!!



bingo


----------



## ModRQC (May 14, 2021)




----------



## tostadas (May 14, 2021)

ModRQC said:


> View attachment 127117


Looks like a TF handle


----------



## WiriWiri (May 14, 2021)

TF was my guess too, but have held back because I suspect it’s too obvious a trap

This game is rubbish, or at least I‘m utterly rubbish at it, I suspect I wouldn’t even recognise my own knives. Smartarses the lot of you, rigged game etc


----------



## ModRQC (May 14, 2021)

Of course it’s a TF guys. ****** bolster fit to scales can’t lie.


----------



## IsoJ (May 14, 2021)

ModRQC said:


> Of course it’s a TF guys. ****** bolster fit to scales can’t lie.


I have used this years quota for that two letter combo so keep 'em coming


----------



## ian (May 14, 2021)

ModRQC said:


> View attachment 127117



Did you remove the shinogi? Can't really see it in my pic either though, even though it's still there. Funny.


----------



## ModRQC (May 14, 2021)

I did. Fully convexed it. It’s still there in spirit.  

I mean you can « feel » it in the choil shot and food release is good as ever.




ian said:


> Did you remove the shinogi? Can't really see it in my pic either though, even though it's still there. Funny.


----------



## ModRQC (May 14, 2021)

And BTW yours still shows clearly I think. Good work I like it.


----------



## ian (May 14, 2021)

ModRQC said:


> And BTW yours still shows clearly I think. Good work I like it.



Oh I didn't do anything to this one. Will eventually, but not yet.


----------



## WiriWiri (May 14, 2021)

ModRQC said:


> Of course it’s a TF guys. ****** bolster fit to scales can’t lie.



Sod you and you cunning double double bluffs. I’m angry at both my stupidity and unusual shyness in coming forward here now. I could have been a contender



I actually thought it looked almost too clean to be a proper TF. Mine’s proper malformed and twisted - the wabii sabi is comparatively weak in that one


----------



## IsoJ (May 14, 2021)

I raise your wabiisabii


----------



## WiriWiri (May 14, 2021)

Anyway, here‘s a much simpler one, to make myopic and less perceptive people like me feel better

I’ve done my best to distract you with rubbish photography and dirty post-allotment fingers, but still...


----------



## WiriWiri (May 14, 2021)

IsoJ said:


> I raise your wabiisabii
> View attachment 127128



I am curious, but have no idea btw.


----------



## IsoJ (May 14, 2021)

WiriWiri said:


> Anyway, here‘s a much simpler one, to make myopic and less perceptive people like me feel better
> 
> I’ve done my best to distract you with rubbish photography and dirty post-allotment fingers, but still...View attachment 127131


Once again I have no idea, heavily modified Takeda?


----------



## WiriWiri (May 14, 2021)

IsoJ said:


> Once again I have no idea, heavily modified Takeda?



Damn, the Finn is in straight away. Good spot sir,

It’s actually a pretty much unmodified Takeda from 2010ish, Mainly because I don’t like the profile and oversized lightness, but it’s a curious blade that’s annoyingly/weirdly close to perfection on the right produce.


----------



## ModRQC (May 14, 2021)

ian said:


> Oh I didn't do anything to this one. Will eventually, but not yet.



Whoa unbelievable how good it is already. Both mine came much thicker and deformed.



WiriWiri said:


> I actually thought it looked almost too clean to be a proper TF. Mine’s proper malformed and twisted - the wabii sabi is comparatively weak in that one



Obviously it’s been reworked quite some.

This was intermediary stage - it's been re-kasumi'ed properly since, but I really like the intermediary variation, scratchy but cool. May play on the concept one of these days.







Of course when I killed the shinogi, I just went for full blade convexing.

Original choil looked like that:


----------



## ModRQC (May 14, 2021)

WiriWiri said:


> Damn, the Finn is in straight away. Good spot sir,
> 
> It’s actually a pretty much unmodified Takeda from 2010ish, Mainly because I don’t like the profile and oversized lightness, but it’s a curious blade that’s annoyingly/weirdly close to perfection on the right produce.



Serious question: is there any other maker that does a grind like that? I thought I had recognized a Takeda too. That straight grind and low beveling is a telltale sign.


----------



## WiriWiri (May 14, 2021)

ModRQC said:


> Serious question: is there any other maker that does a grind like that? I thought I had recognized a Takeda too. That straight grind and low beveling is a telltale sign.



Can’t think of one tbh, hence I thought it‘d be a comparatively simple guess for the educated punters here. Even allowing for Takeda’s inconsistent grinds they’re pretty distinctive, Frustratingly close to greatness at times, but then you get that strange resistance/wedging effect where the produce exceeds a somewhat arbitrary denseness level, I can’t really work out how to modify it and ensure that I keep that occasionally wonderful balance of food release and lazerseque cutting, so I’ve left it well alone (and pretty much unused)

I was actually also thinking more of the handle/bolster on your TF shot fwiw, The join on the bolster of mine looks distorted to fairground hall of mirror proportions, with inexplicably wavy tang between the scales, The blade would actually look much more similar to your modified choil, so I struck luckier there.


----------



## McMan (May 14, 2021)

ian said:


> @McMan, up for a challenge? Let’s guess how thick this blade is out of the handle. I guess 6.6mm. What’s your guess?
> 
> Ok I confess I actually know that it is 6.6mm at the handle. But I wanted to assert my superiority over @McMan just once. Just once! Is that too much to ask? It’s not my fault I’m so bad at guessing choils. I really do try. It’s just really hard. We can’t all be perfect like him. Just once, I want to taste a bit of his perfection.


Measure again or zero your calipers. It's actually 6.5mm.


----------



## ian (May 14, 2021)

McMan said:


> Measure again or zero your calipers. It's actually 6.5mm.



@IsoJ?


----------



## IsoJ (May 14, 2021)

ian said:


> @IsoJ?


6.6mm +- 0.02mm if we go to this road . I let my life on the hands of my 20eur china caliber


----------



## childermass (May 14, 2021)

IsoJ said:


> I raise your wabiisabii
> View attachment 127128


Dao Vua?


----------



## IsoJ (May 14, 2021)

childermass said:


> Dao Vua?


Right on the money


----------



## tostadas (May 14, 2021)

ModRQC said:


> Serious question: is there any other maker that does a grind like that? I thought I had recognized a Takeda too. That straight grind and low beveling is a telltale sign.





WiriWiri said:


> Can’t think of one tbh, hence I thought it‘d be a comparatively simple guess for the educated punters here. Even allowing for Takeda’s inconsistent grinds they’re pretty distinctive, Frustratingly close to greatness at times, but then you get that strange resistance/wedging effect where the produce exceeds a somewhat arbitrary denseness level, I can’t really work out how to modify it and ensure that I keep that occasionally wonderful balance of food release and lazerseque cutting, so I’ve left it well alone (and pretty much unused)
> 
> I was actually also thinking more of the handle/bolster on your TF shot fwiw, The join on the bolster of mine looks distorted to fairground hall of mirror proportions, with inexplicably wavy tang between the scales, The blade would actually look much more similar to your modified choil, so I struck luckier there.


The only other choils I've seen similar to that, I've only found on chinese veggie cleavers.


----------



## childermass (May 14, 2021)




----------



## tostadas (May 14, 2021)

childermass said:


> View attachment 127134


Munetoshi butcher?


----------



## childermass (May 14, 2021)

tostadas said:


> Munetoshi butcher?


Nice.


----------



## ModRQC (May 14, 2021)

tostadas said:


> The only other choils I've seen similar to that, I've only found on chinese veggie cleavers.



Figures! You're right.


----------



## McMan (May 14, 2021)

IsoJ said:


> View attachment 127096


I think we need to call in the big guns for this one... paging @M1k3 
I see Toyama grind (from that low convex on the left) but the choil looks too polished. I see beast Maz too, or maybe even Shihan.  
Or maybe @IsoJ made it?
Need more


----------



## IsoJ (May 14, 2021)

McMan said:


> I think we need to call in the big guns for this one... paging @M1k3
> I see Toyama grind (from that low convex on the left) but the choil looks too polished. I see beast Maz too, or maybe even Shihan.
> Or maybe @IsoJ made it?
> Need more


, Maybe if I buy tools and train hard, I can manage to do like Dao Vua in 10 years . The choilshot knife, I looked 1,5 years or so to try one, so very happy camper here


----------



## McMan (May 14, 2021)

IsoJ said:


> , Maybe if I buy tools and train hard, I can manage to do like Dao Vua in 10 years . The choilshot knife, I looked 1,5 years or so to try one, so very happy camper here


This is a DaVua?!


----------



## IsoJ (May 14, 2021)

McMan said:


> This is a DaVua?!
> View attachment 127136


Heh, no 

Edit.too much coffee here


----------



## ModRQC (May 14, 2021)

Isasmedjan? Shi.Han?


----------



## IsoJ (May 14, 2021)

ModRQC said:


> Isasmedjan? Shi.Han?


Noup


----------



## M1k3 (May 14, 2021)

McMan said:


> I think we need to call in the big guns for this one... paging @M1k3
> I see Toyama grind (from that low convex on the left) but the choil looks too polished. I see beast Maz too, or maybe even Shihan.
> Or maybe @IsoJ made it?
> Need more


Kippington?


----------



## IsoJ (May 14, 2021)

M1k3 said:


> Kippington?


Big gun entered and nailed it


----------



## Carl Kotte (May 15, 2021)

ian said:


> bingo






(I know you like this movie Ian!)


----------



## WiriWiri (May 15, 2021)

IsoJ said:


> Big gun entered and nailed it


----------



## WiriWiri (May 15, 2021)

Ok, let‘s make it a little harder now. Even the bigger guns may struggle to hit this lesser spotted KKF number.


----------



## dafox (May 15, 2021)

WiriWiri said:


> Ok, let‘s make it a little harder now. Even the bigger guns may struggle to hit this lesser spotted KKF number.
> 
> View attachment 127259


Interesting shapped handle.


----------



## WiriWiri (May 15, 2021)

dafox said:


> Interesting shapped handle.



That‘s a creditable observation, but as the name of the game is clear on the top of the thread (and it is not ’Guess the knife by looking at the handle’) I can give you absolutely no points here. In fact I shall call you a cad and a bounder for being a little sneaky. 

Forgive me for coming across a bit like a pompous arch-villaIn. But I am British and it a role that we are clearly best suited to play. This is my attempt at National Service


----------



## M1k3 (May 15, 2021)

WiriWiri said:


> Ok, let‘s make it a little harder now. Even the bigger guns may struggle to hit this lesser spotted KKF number.
> 
> View attachment 127259


Something Sakai made?


----------



## WiriWiri (May 15, 2021)

M1k3 said:


> Something Sakai made?



Ha. This crack shot is reduced to strafing the undergrowth hopefully. Not even sure he’s fIring at the right bush, as this maker stands apart from the usual Sakai system.

I am enjoying my few brief hours of reducing others to my level of choil-based cluelessness, for sure. I beginning to work on my maniacal laugh anyhow


----------



## M1k3 (May 15, 2021)

WiriWiri said:


> Ha. This crack shot is reduced to strafing the undergrowth hopefully. Not even sure he’s fIring at the right bush, as this maker stands apart from the usual Sakai system.
> 
> I am enjoying my few brief hours of reducing others to my level of choil-based cluelessness, for sure. I beginning to work on my maniacal laugh anyhow


Mazaki. Final offer.


----------



## Carl Kotte (May 15, 2021)

A very wild guess: Takeshi saji


----------



## WiriWiri (May 15, 2021)

M1k3 said:


> Mazaki. Final offer.


----------



## WiriWiri (May 15, 2021)

Carl Kotte said:


> A very wild guess: Takeshi saji



A fine guess. As wild as beige gets, but


----------



## Carl Kotte (May 15, 2021)

WiriWiri said:


> A fine guess. As wild as beige gets, but
> 
> View attachment 127280


You mean my guess Will bounce back and kick me in the nuts?


----------



## BillHanna (May 15, 2021)




----------



## WiriWiri (May 15, 2021)

Carl Kotte said:


> You mean my guess Will bounce back and kick me in the nuts?



I appreciate your shot Carl, and it was the most painfully close of the lot, but it remains a fail.

Anyway, some frightfully rude oik just rang me up giving me unconvincing charlie big-potatoes tough guy shtick. First one to get this choil shot can have a ‘KKF F**BOI’ tshirt apparently.


----------



## Carl Kotte (May 15, 2021)

BillHanna said:


> View attachment 127281


No idea. I say hsc3


----------



## McMan (May 15, 2021)

BillHanna said:


> View attachment 127281


Kashima Sanjo


----------



## BillHanna (May 15, 2021)

Carl Kotte said:


> No idea. I say hsc3





McMan said:


> Kashima Sanjo


Milan Gravier!


----------



## McMan (May 15, 2021)

BillHanna said:


> Milan Gravier!


Missed that one by a mere 6000 miles


----------



## Carl Kotte (May 15, 2021)

BillHanna said:


> Milan Gravier!


I give myself 1/2 point for this!


----------



## M1k3 (May 15, 2021)

McMan said:


> Missed that one by a mere 6000 miles


The.9?


----------



## Hassanbensober (May 16, 2021)

WiriWiri said:


> Ok, let‘s make it a little harder now. Even the bigger guns may struggle to hit this lesser spotted KKF number.
> 
> View attachment 127259


Looks like Mr. Itou


----------



## WiriWiri (May 16, 2021)

Hassanbensober said:


> Looks like Mr. Itou








Damn this place is good. I thought I’d have at least another half day of hamming it up badly and mildly taunting people In smartarse fashion with the choice of an Itou. But I entirely salute Hassanbensober for sweeping in like a modern day, less-mulleted Dog the Bounty Hunter to claim the prize from under the noses of the usual big guns.

Still he distinctly missed a trick by not dispatching me with a pithier winning putdown, and I suspect he wasn‘t even wearing a white vest in best blue-collar action hero style, so Mr Pompous may be back at some point. You have been warned...


----------



## hennyville (May 16, 2021)

Lets start with something very easy.


----------



## refcast (May 16, 2021)

kato


----------



## Carl Kotte (May 16, 2021)




----------



## Carl Kotte (May 16, 2021)

hennyville said:


> Lets start with something very easy. View attachment 127340


Should be Kato, yes!


----------



## stringer (May 16, 2021)




----------



## M1k3 (May 16, 2021)

Carl Kotte said:


> View attachment 127377


Munetoshi?


stringer said:


> View attachment 127382


Handheld axe/lobster killer/can opener?


----------



## stringer (May 16, 2021)

M1k3 said:


> Handheld axe/lobster killer/can opener?



It has definitely been used for all of these tasks. But it's a chef knife.


----------



## Carl Kotte (May 16, 2021)

M1k3 said:


> Munetoshi?
> 
> Handheld axe/lobster killer/can opener?


Skillz Mike! You’re right!


----------



## M1k3 (May 16, 2021)

stringer said:


> It has definitely been used for all of these tasks. But it's a chef knife.


A TK(C)?


----------



## WiriWiri (May 16, 2021)

M1k3 said:


> A TK(C)?




Too thick for a TKC surely? That‘d give the average CKTGer kittens

I have no idea of course, but I’m intrigued. I’m sure Stringer claims to thin his knives as he sharpens, so gawd knows what this looked like to begin with?


----------



## M1k3 (May 16, 2021)

WiriWiri said:


> Too thick for a TKC surely? That‘d give the average CKTGer kittens
> 
> I have no idea of course, but I’m intrigued. I’m sure Stringer claims to thin his knives as he sharpens, so gawd knows what this looked like to begin with?


I know he has a TKC or TK, forget which exactly. And a Sabatier but that doesn't look like a bolster... And the knife isn't wa handled... But he does have a bunch of other knives so....


----------



## WiriWiri (May 16, 2021)

I‘m going to bet that it’s some Western-handled whopping 10incher of a brand that I‘ve not heard of before. That would make me feel a little better at least


----------



## stringer (May 16, 2021)

Ontario "Old Hickory" 10". 
This knife started out with a ridiculously heavy almost unusable grind. Now it's kind of like my El Camino knife. 1/2 Sports Car, 1/2 Pickup Truck. I have thinned the tip a ton but left a lot of junk in the trunk. If functions fine as a general chef's knife but is has no problems with rough heavy work with that heel. 



I do have a Kanehide that ended up in the same position from a different direction. It is still one of my most frequently used knives. 






Old Beater Meet New Beater


You know that feeling when you start getting bruises and cuts on your knuckles because you're favorite beater has been sharpened too many times? What can it mean? Only one thing. New knife day. Kanehide TK 240 3 years old vs new.




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## WiriWiri (May 16, 2021)

That‘s the closest to I’ve ever had to a win on this game, even if I annoyingly have just recently spotted ‘Old Hickory‘ blades on Knives and Tools.

Slightly fittingly I only remember them as I considered one as a potential beater/sharpening toy (and discounted as they actually aren’t all that cheap over here)


----------



## WiriWiri (May 16, 2021)

OK, one more. It‘s getting late here and it’s Sunday, so forgive me if I toss this in without the usual megalomaniac gobshitery

It’s not too distinctive, but I suspect many of you will have one from this maker in your kit. One of my very first J-Knives - 15 years old or so, and still in pretty much original nick, Knowing what I know now, I did alright with this one


----------



## stringer (May 16, 2021)

WiriWiri said:


> That‘s the closest to I’ve ever had to a win on this game, even if I annoyingly have just recently spotted ‘Old Hickory‘ blades on Knives and Tools.
> 
> Slightly fittingly I only remember them as I considered one as a potential beater/sharpening toy (and discounted as they actually aren’t all that cheap over here)




They are dirt cheap in the states but they no longer make the 10" so finding one of those in good shape is tough. Mostly what you see is boning knives, bullnose butchers, and 8" chef knives (that's what they have at knivesandtools it looks like). The steel is good and the heat treat is fine for kitchen knives. The grind leaves a lot to be desired. They are kind of a knockoff of the nicer offerings from Forgecraft/CaseXX/Shapleigh, etc.


----------



## M1k3 (May 16, 2021)

WiriWiri said:


> OK, one more. It‘s getting late here and it’s Sunday, so forgive me if I toss this in without the usual megalomaniac gobshitery
> 
> It’s not too distinctive, but I suspect many of you will have one from this maker in your kit. One of my very first J-Knives - 15 years old or so, and still in pretty much original nick, Knowing what I know now, I did alright with this one
> 
> View attachment 127392


Misono?


----------



## WiriWiri (May 16, 2021)

M1k3 said:


> Misono?



Not even close, albeit the letters might look similar from a distance, if you were v.drunk (and really quite blind)


----------



## M1k3 (May 16, 2021)

WiriWiri said:


> Not even close, albeit the letters might look similar from a distance, if you were v.drunk (and really quite blind)


Masahiro? Tojiro? MAZAKI?!


----------



## ian (May 16, 2021)

WiriWiri said:


> OK, one more. It‘s getting late here and it’s Sunday, so forgive me if I toss this in without the usual megalomaniac gobshitery
> 
> It’s not too distinctive, but I suspect many of you will have one from this maker in your kit. One of my very first J-Knives - 15 years old or so, and still in pretty much original nick, Knowing what I know now, I did alright with this one
> 
> View attachment 127392



Aritsugu?


----------



## nico1180 (May 16, 2021)




----------



## nico1180 (May 16, 2021)

nico1180 said:


> View attachment 127423


These couldn't be more different, but Iove them all equally. Still getting used to the thick boy though.


----------



## M1k3 (May 17, 2021)

nico1180 said:


> View attachment 127423


Can't see them very well...


----------



## McMan (May 17, 2021)

nico1180 said:


> View attachment 127423


the KU one is a shig?


----------



## hennyville (May 17, 2021)




----------



## refcast (May 17, 2021)

oh i saw that on your IG. It's a ikeda blue honyaki? most san mai aren't that convex, but its possible


----------



## Carl Kotte (May 17, 2021)

hennyville said:


> View attachment 127435


I’d say Mizuno


----------



## hennyville (May 17, 2021)

Carl Kotte said:


> I’d say Mizuno


Ikeda blue 2 honyaki


----------



## Carl Kotte (May 17, 2021)

In this game there are No winners


----------



## Carl Kotte (May 17, 2021)

nico1180 said:


> These couldn't be more different, but Iove them all equally. Still getting used to the thick boy though.


The middle one is Kaeru WH!?


----------



## hennyville (May 17, 2021)

Carl Kotte said:


> In this game there are No winners



Here is your chance!


----------



## Carl Kotte (May 17, 2021)

hennyville said:


> Here is your chance!
> View attachment 127444


Ikeda blue honyaki!


----------



## hennyville (May 17, 2021)

Carl Kotte said:


> Ikeda blue honyaki!


No  ikeda yes, blue yes


----------



## WiriWiri (May 17, 2021)

M1k3 said:


> Masahiro? Tojiro? MAZAKI?!



No



ian said:


> Aritsugu?



No



Carl Kotte said:


> In this game there are No winners



YES


----------



## pjotr (May 17, 2021)

WiriWiri said:


> OK, one more. It‘s getting late here and it’s Sunday, so forgive me if I toss this in without the usual megalomaniac gobshitery
> 
> It’s not too distinctive, but I suspect many of you will have one from this maker in your kit. One of my very first J-Knives - 15 years old or so, and still in pretty much original nick, Knowing what I know now, I did alright with this one
> 
> View attachment 127392



A MAC?


----------



## ian (May 17, 2021)

WiriWiri said:


> OK, one more. It‘s getting late here and it’s Sunday, so forgive me if I toss this in without the usual megalomaniac gobshitery
> 
> It’s not too distinctive, but I suspect many of you will have one from this maker in your kit. One of my very first J-Knives - 15 years old or so, and still in pretty much original nick, Knowing what I know now, I did alright with this one
> 
> View attachment 127392




S. Tanaka! Although you did drop a hint about English letters on it. Hmmm... Looks wide bevel to me, though.


----------



## Carl Kotte (May 17, 2021)

hennyville said:


> No  ikeda yes, blue yes


I give myself 3/4 point here.


----------



## Carl Kotte (May 17, 2021)

I see that I have @BillHanna on my side. Always great to have support from the best. Egg power!


----------



## WiriWiri (May 17, 2021)

pjotr said:


> A MAC?





ian said:


> S. Tanaka! Although you did drop a hint about English letters on it. Hmmm... Looks wide bevel to me, though.



These are decent guesses, but clearly of the hit and hope variety. In the sake of closure and decency I now feel obliged to reduce the size of the haystack that you are needle-hunting in.

But yep, it’s often considered an entry level blade, The kind of maker that features on the ‘first J knife/most underrated smith’ types lists on here quite frequently. More trad than production line...


----------



## Carl Kotte (May 17, 2021)

WiriWiri said:


> These are decent guesses, but clearly of the hit and hope variety. In the sake of closure and decency I now feel obliged to reduce the size of the haystack that you are needle-hunting in.
> 
> But yep, it’s often considered an entry level blade, The kind of maker that features on the ‘first J knife/most underrated smith’ types lists on here quite frequently. More trad than production line...


Y Kato


----------



## WiriWiri (May 17, 2021)

Carl Kotte said:


> Y Kato



No Takefu, no cigar. Yoshimi‘s a whippersnapper in comparison to the smith of this blade


----------



## Helicon (May 17, 2021)

WiriWiri said:


> OK, one more. It‘s getting late here and it’s Sunday, so forgive me if I toss this in without the usual megalomaniac gobshitery
> 
> It’s not too distinctive, but I suspect many of you will have one from this maker in your kit. One of my very first J-Knives - 15 years old or so, and still in pretty much original nick, Knowing what I know now, I did alright with this one
> 
> View attachment 127392


Anryu


----------



## WiriWiri (May 17, 2021)

Helicon said:


> Anryu



Sadly not. Steer clear of Takefu and them newfangled steels. As far as I know, this smith has only worked with one type of carbon steel in living memory*

*mine. but I am quite old


----------



## Carl Kotte (May 17, 2021)

WiriWiri said:


> No Takefu, no cigar. Yoshimi‘s a whippersnapper in comparison to the smith of this blade


Do you have to be so tough on me? 1/4 point maybe?!


----------



## WiriWiri (May 17, 2021)

Carl Kotte said:


> Do you have to be so tough on me? 1/4 point maybe?!



Tough? I think I’ve been surprisingly nice since the spirit of Hans Gruber left me. And frankly , whilst we’re at it, your last guess was rubbish and getting colder, so absolutely no 1/4 points for you. Was Yoshimi even making knives back then?

You‘re getting quite needy, for an egg, it has to be said


----------



## Carl Kotte (May 17, 2021)

I summon the spirit of Hans Gruber...


----------



## WiriWiri (May 17, 2021)

Carl Kotte said:


> I summon the spirit of Hans Gruber...



You‘ve done it now, I’ve lost control and gone full Rickman



For once, this spoon line makes more sense in your case, egg.


----------



## M1k3 (May 17, 2021)

WiriWiri said:


> These are decent guesses, but clearly of the hit and hope variety. In the sake of closure and decency I now feel obliged to reduce the size of the haystack that you are needle-hunting in.
> 
> But yep, it’s often considered an entry level blade, The kind of maker that features on the ‘first J knife/most underrated smith’ types lists on here quite frequently. More trad than production line...


F. Dick


----------



## WiriWiri (May 17, 2021)

M1k3 said:


> F. Dick



I think you’re trying to provoke me now. F Dick, U...

Hans says (swap suit for your guess)


----------



## pjotr (May 17, 2021)

WiriWiri said:


> I think you’re trying to provoke me now. F Dick, U...
> 
> Hans says (swap suit for your guess)




Hiromoto AS


----------



## WiriWiri (May 17, 2021)

pjotr said:


> Hiromoto AS



Decent guess, not insultingly in spite of the helpful hints provided. I approve of the logic and approach shown

But wrong nonetheless.


----------



## Helicon (May 17, 2021)

WiriWiri said:


> Sadly not. Steer clear of Takefu and them newfangled steels. As far as I know, this smith has only worked with one type of carbon steel in living memory*
> 
> *mine. but I am quite old


OK, then. Takeda.


----------



## WiriWiri (May 17, 2021)

Helicon said:


> OK, then. Takeda.



I am inclined to be more charitable to this (wrong) guess, but the patience levels are going down. Have a bit of this 



My poor South London soul can only sustain this high level of hamminess for so long. We are not luvvies around here. I don‘t even like scones ffs, or Pimms.

Another clue in hope of resolution then. This maker has made only one range, in one finish and carbon steel, for as long as anyone can decently remember, Variety is achieved by western and wa handled versions. He is Japanese. He makes knives. End


----------



## ian (May 17, 2021)

Ashi


----------



## 0x0x (May 17, 2021)




----------



## AT5760 (May 17, 2021)




----------



## RDalman (May 17, 2021)

0x0x said:


>


Hey bb


----------



## 0x0x (May 17, 2021)

RDalman said:


> Hey bb



You mean Björn? Nope ;-)


----------



## RDalman (May 17, 2021)

0x0x said:


> You mean Björn? Nope ;-)


Grr. Jiro then!


----------



## WiriWiri (May 17, 2021)

ian said:


> Ashi



You are a knowledgeable man and I strongly suspect you are yanking my chain now Ashi one steel? Honyaki anyone...

I’m never showIng my choils again. This is a painful game


----------



## 0x0x (May 17, 2021)

RDalman said:


> Grr. Jiro then!


Good one


----------



## M1k3 (May 17, 2021)

WiriWiri said:


> I am inclined to be more charitable to this (wrong) guess, but the patience levels are going down. Have a bit of this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Munetoshi?


----------



## ian (May 17, 2021)

WiriWiri said:


> You are a knowledgeable man and I strongly suspect you are yanking my chain now Ashi one steel? Honyaki anyone...
> 
> I’m never showIng my choils again. This is a painful game




Heh the honyaki aren’t white #2? Idk.

But yes, at this point I am just trying to rile you up.

Yoshikane, right?


----------



## M1k3 (May 17, 2021)

ian said:


> Heh the honyaki aren’t white #2? Idk.
> 
> But yes, at this point I am just trying to rile you up.
> 
> Yoshikane, right?


To many steel types.


----------



## RDalman (May 17, 2021)

0x0x said:


> Good one


The warikomi gives them away


----------



## WiriWiri (May 17, 2021)

M1k3 said:


> Munetoshi?



Meh, no. He is still a pup compared to the man in question



ian said:


> Heh the honyaki aren’t white #2? Idk.
> 
> But yes, at this point I am just trying to rile you up.
> 
> Yoshikane, right?



 You ain‘t even worth a Rickman here. I feel more like the below; angry at the whole injustice of this game, the stupidity of the world, the shape of eggs!!!!

I reiterate, this game is rubbish. And the players are cads


----------



## ian (May 17, 2021)

Whatever, man. Sugimoto #6 stainless cleaver is my last guess.


----------



## WiriWiri (May 17, 2021)

I knew it was a mistake to let that tea party business go properly unpunished. You can’t trust the people of Boston, They seem to get excited about leaves falling ffs,


----------



## M1k3 (May 17, 2021)

WiriWiri said:


> I knew it was a mistake to let that tea party business go properly unpunished. You can’t trust the people of Boston, They seem to get excited about leaves falling ffs,


----------



## Carl Kotte (May 17, 2021)

AT5760 said:


> View attachment 127479


This looks nice. What is it?


----------



## AT5760 (May 17, 2021)

Dear beige lion, aren't you supposed to guess first?


----------



## Carl Kotte (May 17, 2021)

AT5760 said:


> Dear beige lion, aren't you supposed to guess first?


Oh, Yeah, true . I just have no clue. But, in keeping with the rules, I say... Wakui!


----------



## WiriWiri (May 17, 2021)

Carl Kotte said:


> This looks nice. What is it?



I appreciate your intervention and distraction Mr Kotte. I am sad to report that at least one leaf-fancier and his mulchy mate are treating this game with the seriousness it deserves.


----------



## M1k3 (May 17, 2021)

M1k3 said:


> View attachment 123538


Since no one was able to guess I'll reveal the answer, it's a Dexter Basics cleaver.





Now for another entry into the game.


----------



## ian (May 17, 2021)

M1k3 said:


> Since no one was able to guess I'll reveal the answer, it's a Dexter Basics cleaver.View attachment 127518
> 
> 
> 
> Now for another entry into the game.View attachment 127519



Bench scraper!

Edit: Shigefusa bench scraper


----------



## M1k3 (May 17, 2021)

ian said:


> Bench scraper!
> 
> Edit: Shigefusa bench scraper


"Something something tea something something leaves something something lost war something something. Still mad."- Some English bloke possibly


----------



## WiriWiri (May 18, 2021)

M1k3 said:


> "Something something tea something something leaves something something lost war something something. Still mad."- Some English bloke possibly




<sigh> This projection of British ‘soft power’ isn’t going too well post-Brexit

Us Brits like to sell the image of sophisticated, utterly unnecessary wordiness and tea-drinking irrelevance abroad. This seems good self-effacing PR, plus allows us to freely reistribute our outdated, objectionable pillocks around the world, where they seem to find remarkable notoriety (Gordon Ramsey, hipsters, that henpecked Ginger Royal Knob, Marco Pierre Twat, James Corden, Piers Morgan etc) by ploughing this reductive furrow. Also we can charge high prices for any old heritage tat

It’s a win-win snide model that’s worked for years and that I’m loathed to give up. But now this game has been rumbled - on this silly choil nonsense of all things - it’s time to change tack. Let’s return to the basics of grubby vindictiveness, petty violence and drunkeness that we once so successfully exported to the world.



Now, what was that choil again?


----------



## nico1180 (May 18, 2021)

nico1180 said:


> These couldn't be more different, but Iove them all equally. Still getting used to the thick boy though.


Sorry those pictures looked better when I took them.... Mizuno honyaki, Kareu wh, Tanaka wide bevel


----------



## kidsos (May 19, 2021)




----------



## ModRQC (May 19, 2021)

I’d be tempted to call Yu Kurosaki on that one...


----------



## ModRQC (May 19, 2021)

A trio of unexpensive Yo...











Get two out of three and I'll call the other one...


----------



## Taz575 (May 19, 2021)

Hiromoto AS for the 1st one?


----------



## ModRQC (May 19, 2021)

Right steel, probably right maker for all I know, but sold under another branding.


----------



## Taz575 (May 19, 2021)

JCK Deep Impact or Harukaze As for the top? The other 2 remind me of my first Japanese knife, Kikuichi Elite carbon gyuto?


----------



## ModRQC (May 19, 2021)

Deep Impact is the right answer.

No Kikuichi there. I don’t expect much people to guess bottom one but middle one is well known enough.


----------



## Taz575 (May 19, 2021)

Middle looks like a Tojiro DP a bit? They are usually kinda chunky like that.


----------



## ModRQC (May 19, 2021)

It makes sense. However, it's a carbon blade. But yeah, it and a hundred others that look like it. These are all educated guesses you've made.


----------



## M1k3 (May 19, 2021)

Middle one Masahiro?


----------



## tostadas (May 19, 2021)

Is it a Sakai Kikumori?

or Masakane SK... they look the same to me.


----------



## Taz575 (May 19, 2021)

I was going to guess Fujiwara carbon FKH or Misono Swedish, but I don't know if they are that thick or asymetric?


----------



## ModRQC (May 19, 2021)

M1k3 said:


> Middle one Masahiro?



A solid proposition... and a correct answer sir!

Thus, as promised, I call the third unit: morihei hisamoto 440C. A knife sharpened so asymmetrical that there’s basically an ura-like pattern at the tip left side OOTB.






And so flexible that with this configuration it would basically steer in a mid-air swipe...


----------



## ModRQC (May 19, 2021)

Taz575 said:


> I was going to guess Fujiwara carbon FKH or Misono Swedish, but I don't know if they are that thick or asymetric?



Good call. Don't know about the Fuji, but a Misono is indeed a bit thinner, a bit less asymmetrically ground, and a bit less beefy convex on the cutting side.


----------



## ModRQC (May 19, 2021)

tostadas said:


> Is it a Sakai Kikumori?
> 
> or Masakane SK... they look the same to me.



Talking about the bottom one, I'd say the Masakane looked somewhat alike, although sharpened relatively symmetrically. Well, mine did/was.


----------



## ModRQC (May 19, 2021)

In an effort to keep this thread updated with unrelated business discussed earlier, here's the TF Mabs I shared like 1-2 pages before as it is NOW. And almost where I'd want it to be before food separation is dramatically affected, but I foresee a last thinning session. The original Shinogi "residual presence" on the right side I believe is now completely gone.






Missing just a bit more effort behind the edge to enhance ops but... crazy work done and crazy grind now. 10 grams of steel removed: it started 211g / +18 and is now 201g / +14


----------



## ModRQC (May 19, 2021)

And to get things moving forward, two new propositions:


----------



## hennyville (May 20, 2021)

This one is very special.


----------



## M1k3 (May 20, 2021)

hennyville said:


> This one is very special. View attachment 127841


HVB? Raquin?


----------



## hennyville (May 20, 2021)

M1k3 said:


> HVB? Raquin?


This one is made in Japan )


----------



## M1k3 (May 20, 2021)

hennyville said:


> This one is made in Japan )


Off to the coffee maker for me!


----------



## M1k3 (May 20, 2021)

M1k3 said:


> Since no one was able to guess I'll reveal the answer, it's a Dexter Basics cleaver.View attachment 127518
> 
> 
> 
> Now for another entry into the game.View attachment 127519


Mercer Millennia


----------



## Jville (May 22, 2021)

hennyville said:


> This one is very special. View attachment 127841


Jiro??


----------



## 4wa1l (May 22, 2021)

Here's a bit of a different one.


----------



## hennyville (May 24, 2021)

Jville said:


> Jiro??


Toyama honyaki gyuto 270


----------



## Jville (May 24, 2021)

hennyville said:


> Toyama honyaki gyuto 270


 Geeze, this should of been obvious. The black rough choil should of gave it away. The honyaki seems to not have that lower grind righty bias. I guess that threw me off. I knew It was grasping straws saying jiro.


----------



## Jville (May 24, 2021)

ModRQC said:


> And to get things moving forward, two new propositions:
> 
> View attachment 127771
> 
> ...


First one Mazaki?


----------



## Jville (May 24, 2021)




----------



## ModRQC (May 24, 2021)

Jville said:


> First one Mazaki?



Thanks for playing, but alas, it is not. However, quite a Sanjo-esque knife, to your credit.


----------



## ModRQC (May 24, 2021)

Jville said:


> View attachment 128489



Haven’t a clue... apart that it looks like either a crazy tapering ~180mm spine, either the crazy thin choil of a crazy tall 60mm + blade.


----------



## Jville (May 24, 2021)

ModRQC said:


> Thanks for playing, but alas, it is not. However, quite a Sanjo-esque knife, to your credit.


Kato KU


----------



## ModRQC (May 25, 2021)

Jville said:


> Kato KU



Won’t spend that kind of money on a knife.


----------



## M1k3 (May 9, 2022)




----------



## Jville (May 9, 2022)

M1k3 said:


> View attachment 178767


Sabatier?


----------



## ModRQC (May 9, 2022)

M1k3 said:


> View attachment 178767



BOOO LIAR!


----------



## M1k3 (May 9, 2022)

Jville said:


> Sabatier?


No.


ModRQC said:


> BOOO LIAR!


No.


----------



## ModRQC (May 9, 2022)

M1k3 said:


> No.



It's a good maker though...  

I'll then just say a Garasuki of some kind just for fun.


----------



## M1k3 (May 9, 2022)

ModRQC said:


> It's a good maker though...
> 
> I'll then just say a Garasuki of some kind just for fun.


Russell Green River Works


----------



## IsoJ (May 9, 2022)

M1k3 said:


> View attachment 178767


CM


----------



## Heckel7302 (May 10, 2022)

M1k3 said:


> Russell Green River Works


I suppose it wouldn’t have been fair for me to guess, since I’m the one that ground the bolster down like that.


----------



## Carl Kotte (May 10, 2022)

M1k3 said:


> View attachment 178767


Slåsskniv!


----------



## JASinIL2006 (May 10, 2022)

M1k3 said:


> View attachment 178767



I was going to guess it was some sort of log-splitting ax, perhaps the ACE Hardware brand.


----------



## M1k3 (May 10, 2022)

JASinIL2006 said:


> I was going to guess it was some sort of log-splitting ax, perhaps the ACE Hardware brand.


Awfully short and weird shaped axe handle.


----------



## JASinIL2006 (May 10, 2022)

M1k3 said:


> Awfully short and weird shaped axe handle.



Clearly you have never wielded a Serbian Bogwood Ax...


----------



## M1k3 (May 10, 2022)

JASinIL2006 said:


> Clearly you have never wielded a Serbian Bogwood Ax...


No I haven't wielded one of @Isasmedjan's specialty knives.


----------



## JASinIL2006 (May 10, 2022)

M1k3 said:


> No I haven't wielded one of @Isasmedjan's specialty knives.



Clearly untapped potential for a future KKF massdrop!


----------



## M1k3 (May 10, 2022)

JASinIL2006 said:


> Clearly untapped potential for a future KKF massdrop!


@Isasmedjan


----------



## blokey (May 10, 2022)

One day Jonas is gonna log into his account and see all the @ is request of Serbian cleavers.


----------



## blokey (May 10, 2022)

Hmmmmm


----------



## BillHanna (May 10, 2022)

M1k3 said:


> @Isasmedjan


He’s never showing his face here again.


----------



## M1k3 (May 10, 2022)

BillHanna said:


> He’s never showing his face here again.


Then I'll just have to send him screenshots.


----------



## M1k3 (May 10, 2022)

M1k3 said:


> Then I'll just have to send him screenshots.


----------



## cotedupy (May 11, 2022)

These are my two favourite gyuto (not that I have many, so might be quite easy to guess from other posts!)...


----------



## M1k3 (May 11, 2022)

cotedupy said:


> These are my two favourite gyuto (not that I have many, so might be quite easy to guess from other posts!)...
> 
> View attachment 179007
> 
> ...


First one is Mazaki?


----------



## cotedupy (May 11, 2022)

M1k3 said:


> First one is Mazaki?



Nope... 

Second one is though! (210mm KU gyuto which I've thinned it a little).


----------



## M1k3 (May 11, 2022)

cotedupy said:


> Nope...
> 
> Second one is though! (210mm KU gyuto which I've thinned it a little).


Doh!


----------



## cotedupy (May 11, 2022)

M1k3 said:


> Doh!



You'll like the first one I think, it's pretty unique. And that choil shot is accurate: it has a _heavily _asymmetric grind...


----------



## deltaplex (May 11, 2022)

Kippington


----------



## M1k3 (May 11, 2022)

deltaplex said:


> Kippington


This


----------



## cotedupy (May 11, 2022)

Yeah. That's my laser grind RH food release Kipp. Looks like this on one side, but doesn't have that pronounced kinda 2nd / lower bevel bit on the other.


----------



## deltaplex (May 12, 2022)

That's a pretty Pike.


----------



## IsoJ (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## tostadas (Jun 8, 2022)

IsoJ said:


> View attachment 183281


TF


----------



## IsoJ (Jun 8, 2022)

tostadas said:


> TF


No


----------



## PeterL (Jun 8, 2022)

IsoJ said:


> View attachment 183281


Isasmedjan?


----------



## IsoJ (Jun 8, 2022)

PeterL said:


> Isasmedjan?


No


----------



## tostadas (Jun 8, 2022)

IsoJ said:


> No


Munetoshi


----------



## IsoJ (Jun 8, 2022)

tostadas said:


> Munetoshi


No, but it is a Japanese, you are right about that.


----------



## M1k3 (Jun 8, 2022)

IsoJ said:


> View attachment 183281


Heiji?


----------



## ian (Jun 8, 2022)

IsoJ said:


> View attachment 183281



Ashi western honyaki, 270mm?

Serbian petty?


----------



## ethompson (Jun 8, 2022)

IsoJ said:


> View attachment 183281


Hinoura?


----------



## IsoJ (Jun 8, 2022)

M1k3 said:


> Heiji?


Noup


----------



## IsoJ (Jun 8, 2022)

ian said:


> Ashi western honyaki, 270mm?
> 
> Serbian petty?


Is Serbian petty over 230? Unfortunately no to both(I am not there yet to need an Ashi honyaki)


----------



## IsoJ (Jun 8, 2022)

ethompson said:


> Hinoura?


No


----------



## M1k3 (Jun 8, 2022)

IsoJ said:


> View attachment 183281


Kochi


----------



## ian (Jun 8, 2022)

M1k3 said:


> Kochi



Damny, you're good.


----------



## M1k3 (Jun 8, 2022)

ian said:


> Damny, you're good.


Am I?


----------



## ian (Jun 8, 2022)

Totes Kochi dammy


----------



## IsoJ (Jun 8, 2022)

M1k3 said:


> Kochi


Yup


----------



## captaincaed (Jun 8, 2022)

IsoJ said:


> View attachment 183281


BEEFCAKE!


----------



## blokey (Aug 11, 2022)

Got some nice choil shot today, why not revive this thread?


----------



## Carl Kotte (Aug 11, 2022)

blokey said:


> Got some nice choil shot today, why not revive this thread?
> View attachment 192820
> View attachment 192821
> View attachment 192822
> ...


Hey, these are different knives right? So many I do not dare guess


----------



## blokey (Aug 11, 2022)

Carl Kotte said:


> Hey, these are different knives right? So many I do not dare guess


Yep, all different knives.

Edit: Some hints, 3 Japanese knives from Sakai, Sanjo and Echizen, 2 Western makers, one US and one Aus.


----------



## tostadas (Nov 23, 2022)

See what you guys think of this one. Hint: It's not Japanese.


----------



## M1k3 (Nov 23, 2022)

tostadas said:


> See what you guys think of this one. Hint: It's not Japanese.
> 
> View attachment 210251


New Mexican Mazaki?


----------



## tostadas (Nov 23, 2022)

M1k3 said:


> New Mexican Mazaki?


Less expensive


----------



## M1k3 (Nov 23, 2022)

tostadas said:


> Less expensive


Kiwi.


----------



## tostadas (Nov 23, 2022)

M1k3 said:


> Kiwi.


Dunno if that was a joke or you're just that good.


----------



## ModRQC (Nov 23, 2022)

Had to change my reaction to @M1k3 from  to .

Epic moment!


----------



## M1k3 (Nov 23, 2022)

tostadas said:


> Dunno if that was a joke or you're just that good.
> View attachment 210252


I was joking but I'll take the win.


----------

